# Closet guns??



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

What do you keep in your closet?? 

I have four guns w/in three steps of the bed. A Taurus .38 Special is in my underweat drawer (w/in reach w/ my head on the pillow) and a mini-mag light beside it. On the shelf in the closet I have a .410 NEF, .45ACP XDS w/ three mags and a S&W M&P 15-22. The S&W has a rail mounted SureFire w/ pressure switch on a vertical front mounted grip.

I've grabbed each of these for various situations in the middle of the night. The .410 to dispatch rogue stray cats, the .22 for shooting trapped vermin trying to get into the coop, and either the .38 or .45 for noises in the night.

Just wondering what other folks may have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

most everything is within a few feet of my bed I figure that's the best place for it , but very little of it is loaded , if i need a gun in a hury it is always going to be my carry gun , it is with me till my pants are off then bedside till they are back on.

I keep a few others mags ready


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Remington 870, 14" barrel.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I keep my clothes in my closet and my excess armory in my gun safes.

What you refer to as closet guns are my 12 gauge model 11 riot gun racked in a bench seat police style rack affixed to my bed frame and a couple handguns which are also my primary carry and back up pieces in an arms reach concealed between the mattress and box spring anchored holsters. 

At my age and with busted up and mended knees I don't feel I have the luxury of a few steps to the closet anymore


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I didn't really think about it until you asked the question, but it dawned on me that mine are sort of laid out by range:

Bedside, bathroom, and kitchen drawers - rooms you're ikely to be caught in if something happens inside the house - have handguns.
Bedroom and other interior closets have shotguns.
Closets and nooks near exterior doors have rifles/carbines.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I live in a bad area so every gun I own except two Muzzle loaders I am fooling with at this time are in my room and my Ruger 77-22 which is leaning against the book case because I didn't put it away last night after shooting a crow in one of the pines out the back door.

Every thing else is in the safe where they won't get stolen if some one breaks in while I am gone. The golden rod in there also helps them stay shiny blue too.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Years ago I was in a class on "home defense" by the FBI. Their recommendations for a home defense gun was a 410 pump.To illustrate they had us in a totally dark room and would slip around the room so you didn't know where they were the they worked the action on the pump. This was to bring out to point that if you were the bad guy that alone would move you out of the house. Well, they got their point across! 
They went on to explain that in the case of a mistake,with the short barreled 410 from your bedside to the bedroom door will detour ANYONE and if it was a bad shoot,maybe you didn't just kill your kid.The whole class was a mind opener!


Wade


----------



## JawjaBoy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nothing in the closet. Dan Wesson 1911 .45 is on wife's nightstand and S&W 37 .38 Special is in an extra holster strapped to my side of the headboard. Everything else is in the safe except for wife's Marlin .22 that is behind the door to second bedroom in case of unwanted critters. This setup will change after the rugrat gets here in August, but there will still be something within easy reach of me or the wife.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

keep the old faithfull revolver loaded and within reach as it has been for generations .the shot guns (closet guns ?I suppose) are within steps as are the shells in 410 and 20 gauge


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

flash light ,flash light ,flash light , is a must 

a friend got up because he heard some noises one night , just as he thinks he is coming up on the bad guy at the end of the hall gun in one hand light in the other he flips on his 5D cell mag light (give you an idea how many years ago this was ) blinds his son , son drops glass of water on the floor glass breaks , all are glad the only casualty of the night is a glass.

it is one thing to go into a house with big letters posted all over your wind breaker covering your vest , those guys feel bad if they shoot the wrong person, but they are protected by law and they get to drive a desk for a while , maybe find a new career , if you shoot the wrong person it is going to ruin your life.

as gun people we know what cycling a shotgun sound like or a hammer going back , I wouldn't be sure your dumber criminals do 

but It is my Belief you must positively identify , before the gun moves to target , this is where a really bright hand held flash light will serve you 

I think 100 lumen + is ideal , I use a 150 lumen streamlight , I like the momentary on tail cap 

that and it is just a darn handy flash light to always have on you 

flash lights have come a long ways since the 5D cell mag light , the little 2AA stream light is brighter , fits in a pocket and only weighs a few ounces and the batteries last an hour on high 7 hours on low 

palm farmer - your in a hold different world , hands free night vision maybe , but it sounds like you have things covered for your world


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I have no guns. I only keep clothes in my closet. And maybe a couple pair of shoes.
I get kind of leery of someone I never heard of asking about what I have in my house and where it's located.
*I have no valuables and no guns in my house.*
Ohio Rusty ><>

"Every man who puts money into the hands of a "government" , puts into its hands a sword which will be used against him"


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

Colt 1911 .45 ACP on my bedside table, Ruger SR9 on her bedside table, youth model 870 20 gauge with an extended magazine within reach of the bed, Sig 2022 next to my Lazy Boy, Dan Wesson .357 by the front door, S&W 25-5 by the back door, 870 12 gauge with extended magazine and PTR-91 in the front closet, Ruger LCR .357 in my pocket. No, I'm not paranoid, they really are out to get me.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Ruger P345 with a light within reach of my pillow
Stoeger Double Defense 12 gauge by the front door and a Hi Point 995 with a light on it ready to go outside if need be.
Kahr CW9 on me if I'm not sleeping or showering.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I haven't made the jump into night vision, yet. We're pretty secluded, and in the middle of a 20 acre block so it's hard for the bad men to see what they are walking into. I like my guns either super quiet or loud n obnoxious


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

20 gauge 870, with 18" barrel.


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

1shotwade said:


> Years ago I was in a class on "home defense" by the FBI. Their recommendations for a home defense gun was a 410 pump.To illustrate they had us in a totally dark room and would slip around the room so you didn't know where they were the they worked the action on the pump. This was to bring out to point that if you were the bad guy that alone would move you out of the house. Well, they got their point across!
> They went on to explain that in the case of a mistake,with the short barreled 410 from your bedside to the bedroom door will detour ANYONE and if it was a bad shoot,maybe you didn't just kill your kid.The whole class was a mind opener!
> 
> 
> Wade


The only sound I want the bad guy to hear is the muzzle blast when I put one center mass.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

clothes in closet.20gauge pump next to bed-loaded.my home-my rules.


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> flash light ,flash light ,flash light , is a must
> 
> a friend got up because he heard some noises one night , just as he thinks he is coming up on the bad guy at the end of the hall gun in one hand light in the other he flips on his 5D cell mag light (give you an idea how many years ago this was ) blinds his son , son drops glass of water on the floor glass breaks , all are glad the only casualty of the night is a glass.
> 
> ...


Careful going too bright with that light. If you go over 100 lumens, and your eyes are adjusted to the darkness, you will likely blind yourself if you have light colored walls. Some would argue the muzzle flash will do so anyways, but at least at that point you have gotten a round off and have (hopefully) already identified our target.

Also, I would suggest, if a light is part of your defense routine, to practice shooting one handed if it is not a rail mounted light. I think you will be surprised at how much it affects your accuracy.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

wberry85 said:


> The only sound I want the bad guy to hear is the muzzle blast when I put one center mass.


The people I have met that had to do that no longer feel that way.

Wade


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

The 570 is behind the front door and fully loaded, no plug so 5 rounds. I will not "rack" the action since that results in one less round loaded and ready to go. If 3 or 4 people try a home invasion I want all the rounds possible. I have considered a magazine extension.

The 357 revolver is within reach when I am in bed. Also a speed loader loaded and ready for use.


----------



## wberry85 (Feb 28, 2013)

1shotwade said:


> The people I have met that had to do that no longer feel that way.
> 
> Wade


I can understand that no one, ever, ever, ever wants to find themselves in that situation. However, evil exists, and when its him or me, I would not want him to have any advantages what so ever in terms of knowing my location. What happens when you rack the slide and he turns and fires five shots through the wall at you?


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

an unracked or unloaded gun is useless,just my opinion.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

Racking a gun gives away your position, should there be multiple invaders that can be an issue.if you are in the dark, same goes for a light or laser. No one ever wants to be in that situation, but I would rather regret having to kill a tweeker scumbag or home invader than regret letting one of them harm my family. Youngest to oldest we have all gone over what to do if there is a break in here at night.


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

That 5D Maglight makes a pretty darned good bludgeon in a pinch. Can't coldcock a burglar with a little LED light...


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

Ohio Rusty said:


> I get kind of leery of someone I never heard of asking about what I have in my house and where it's located.


Think what you wish.......it's a free country.



wberry85 said:


> Also, I would suggest, if a light is part of your defense routine, to practice shooting one handed if it is not a rail mounted light. I think you will be surprised at how much it affects your accuracy.


Stray cats in the night work well for this.....plus they are moving targets.



wberry85 said:


> I can understand that no one, ever, ever, ever wants to find themselves in that situation. However, evil exists, and when its him or me, I would not want him to have any advantages what so ever in terms of knowing my location. What happens when you rack the slide and he turns and fires five shots through the wall at you?


That's why I carry and once I explained this to my wife, now she never leaves the house w/o a gun.



bigjon said:


> an unracked or unloaded gun is useless,just my opinion.


Yepper.



Buckhuntr said:


> That 5D Maglight makes a pretty darned good bludgeon in a pinch. Can't coldcock a burglar with a little LED light...


I have two 3D Maglights in the bedroom. Love them!!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Zero "closet guns" it's either on me physically or it's lock-ed up in one form or another. The majority are in the downstairs vault/safe room. What I do keep for HD or CCW are kept in V-Line Gun Vaults (3) set with the same combination:

Nightstand, S&W M&P-9 5" Pro with Surefire X400 light/laser, spare magazine and a Surefire Z2 (I've since added a remote switch): 



Benelli M1S90, condition 1, with Insight M3X, loaded with #1 buck, with Hornady TAP on the stock:



IMHO there's a chance I'd come home, interrupt something, and end up facing one of my own weapons. With the V-Lines I could end up facing an awkward blunt object.

Chuck


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

I have children in and out. I do not allow a loaded weapon in this house other than my bedside cannon, and that is in a locked safe when small children are present. I work on the theory that anyone who comes uninvited into this house is in worse trouble than I am. 

I do take pains to shoot a bit of black powder (it can be heard for long distances), a bit of shotgun and some pistol practice on the place. The word gets around.


----------

